# Tewauken



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Anybody hit up Tewauken yet? Bird numbers up down or about the same?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Had a couple of guys I know go there on Monday and got nothing. These two are hardcore hunters also, they left the area at 3 and had no birds.


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

I was out there for a bit today and got 1. The #s are down thats for sure. I kicked up 2 roosters and 0 hens. 1 rooster was to far out and got the other. On the up side the dog made a 100 yard water retrieve on the 1 I did get.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Springer said:


> Had a couple of guys I know go there on Monday and got nothing. These two are hardcore hunters also, they left the area at 3 and had no birds.


Thats interesting we have been hammering them....


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Springer said:
> 
> 
> > Had a couple of guys I know go there on Monday and got nothing. These two are hardcore hunters also, they left the area at 3 and had no birds.
> ...


Yah, Yah that is why your are hinting to people to go there too! :eyeroll:

We spent one of the two YWDs hunting near the refuge. We did not hear any roosters crowing that morning. We saw one rooster walking across the road later in the evening. Year ago, too many birds heard and seen to remember a count.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Years ago some friends and I went to that refuge to hunt pheasants. It was the craziest hunting experience I have ever had.Bowhunters in trees yelling dont shoot me, Irish Setters running wild,deer running in circles,hunters everywhere. Is It still like that on the first day ?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Old Hunter said:


> Years ago some friends and I went to that refuge to hunt pheasants. It was the craziest hunting experience I have ever had.Bowhunters in trees yelling dont shoot me, Irish Setters running wild,deer running in circles,hunters everywhere. Is It still like that on the first day ?


I've witnessed something like that about 15 years ago...crazy.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Old Hunter said:


> Years ago some friends and I went to that refuge to hunt pheasants. It was the craziest hunting experience I have ever had.Bowhunters in trees yelling dont shoot me, Irish Setters running wild,deer running in circles,hunters everywhere. Is It still like that on the first day ?


Hasn't been quite that bad lately, but I have never went on the opener.

Anyway, went down there Friday and got 1, should have had my limit but the dang gun wouldn't hit em.  
When we finished walking one area, I noticed I lost my sportdog remote, walked back over the same area, but didn't find it. Pretty much wrote it off. Went back down on Saturday and walked the same area again. Was about to give up when I looked down and there it was, I couldn't believe my luck. Then got a bird on the way back to the truck!

Overall though numbers seem way down. Maybe they were just holding tight. Hopefully a little snow will help, if we get any that is.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

prairie hunter said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > Springer said:
> ...


You are right... we haven't shot any there.


----------



## Mcloving (May 5, 2009)

Question for hunt4p&Y. Why are you always lying in thee forums? You are a moderator aren't you?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

A few of my buddies hunted there this year and did good. They didn't see the numbers that they saw last year but they still got good numbers. The one thing they did say was that there was not nearly the number of hens as in years past.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Mcloving said:


> Question for hunt4p&Y. Why are you always lying in thee forums? You are a moderator aren't you?


Sarcasm man. We shot many limits there all year... from opening day until the end of season. Just gotta know where the birds are. Opening day the warden said we were the only group with birds.... Didn't know it was rocket science.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

In-fact that picture in MY Avatar was taken on the refuge.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I hunt private land around the Refuge, and the bird numbers on that land were way way down. So I didn't even try the Refuge this year.


----------

